# Spiegel Airman find



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 14, 2010)

Just picked up this Spiegel Airman 5 bar with a twin suspension frame.  I'm thinking it is a '39 because I found a picture of one called a Comet like it in a 1939 Spiegel catalogue. That is the only picture I seem to be able to find of this style frame. I am guessing the sprocket has been changes out at some point, from the Monark style it should have. It is pretty rough and missing a few parts like the tank, rear rack, twin headlights.  Any other information on this bike would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mynameislegion (Feb 14, 2010)

Marty, Sweet bike!
  PM
     Jeff


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 14, 2010)

*RARE Bird!!*

Your twin suspension five bar is truly a rare find.  24 years in the hobby and it's the first one I've seen!  Congrats and good luck  sourcing the other parts to complete a great bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2010)

killer bike.  first for me too in 20 yrs.  I have everything but the frame. sorry its nfs...


----------

